# Application error



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I finished reading a sample of a book and decided to buy it. A message popped up saying application
error. I shut if off and turned it back on, but it still isn't working. I tried the menus and now that won't
go off. I am trying to recharge the battery to see if that works. I know if I call Amazon I'll end up with a 
refurbished Kindle and I really don't want that. It's a kindle paperwhite.  Is there anything I can do?

Thanks


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, you could also try re-booting (hold in the power button for ~20 seconds until it turns off).  That seems to fix things sometimes.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragle said:


> Well, you could also try re-booting (hold in the power button for ~20 seconds until it turns off). That seems to fix things sometimes.


I tried that and it didn't work, but thanks anyway. I'm going to call Amazon.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

It's working now. I called Kindle service and the woman I spoke to had me hold the power button longer than
I had. It is fine now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it resolved, amyberta!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Good to know holding the button longer makes a difference.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, 20 seconds or so is only long enough to turn the screen and wireless off - this is effectively 'airplane' mode for paranoid flight attendants who think "anything on screen = still turned on". It doesn't restart the Kindle.

Hold for at least 40 seconds, this will take you through a restart which is like rebooting a PC.

If you can still access the menus, you can do the same thing more easily with Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Isn't that 30 seconds or so horrible, while you're waiting and hoping that the restart fixes the problem. It's kinda like being at the top of the first hump on a roller coaster, waiting for that first long drop.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Isn't that 30 seconds or so horrible, while you're waiting and hoping that the restart fixes the problem. It's kinda like being at the top of the first hump on a roller coaster, waiting for that first long drop.


LOL! This is why I always recommend people use the menu restart if at all possible, it also avoids that feeling of the end of your thumb going numb!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Morf said:


> LOL! This is why I always recommend people use the menu restart if at all possible, it also avoids that feeling of the end of your thumb going numb!


I couldn't even do that. I thought for sure my Kindle was kaput. I was so glad that holding the restart button
worked. When I fly, to make sure it is completely off, should I hold it down for 40 seconds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I couldn't even do that. I thought for sure my Kindle was kaput. I was so glad that holding the restart button
> worked. When I fly, to make sure it is completely off, should I hold it down for 40 seconds.


If you hold the switch for long enough for the screen saver to go off -- blank screen -- it will be OFF. If you hold it longer -- like 40 seconds -- it will reboot itself and go back on. Sleep, though, is generally good enough for flights, as long as the wireless is off.

So, when you fly, I'd say put it in 'airplane mode' so the wifi/3g is off and you should be fine. Of course, if the flight attendants ask you to put it OFF, smile sweetly, close the cover, and put it in your carry on bag. They often like everything put away for takeoff and landing. But for the rest of the flight you'll be fine.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Dragle said:


> Good to know holding the button longer makes a difference.


Yep! it makes a difference and boots your device


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you hold the switch for long enough for the screen saver to go off -- blank screen -- it will be OFF. If you hold it longer -- like 40 seconds -- it will reboot itself and go back on. Sleep, though, is generally good enough for flights, as long as the wireless is off.
> 
> So, when you fly, I'd say put it in 'airplane mode' so the wifi/3g is off and you should be fine. Of course, if the flight attendants ask you to put it OFF, smile sweetly, close the cover, and put it in your carry on bag. They often like everything put away for takeoff and landing. But for the rest of the flight you'll be fine.


Thanks Ann, I can do sweetly.LOL


----------

